
SaaS Customer Success: The secret to reducing churn and increasing MRR - adamfeber
https://www.chargify.com/blog/saas-customer-success/
======
authorkate
"Customer success is not simply renaming your sales or tech support team." \-
this seems to be a very misunderstood tactic

